# Justin Bieber: Trennte sich Selena wegen Rihanna-Affäre?



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2013)

Böser Bube Justin Bieber: Wenn der Teenie-Schwarm nicht gerade mit Drogengeschichten auf sich aufmerksam macht, dann mit Spekulationen um seine On-Off-Beziehung zu Selena Gomez. Nun will ein US-Magazin den wahren Grund für die Trennung der beiden erfahren haben – eine heiße Affäre mit Sängerin Rihanna.
weiter lesen: Justin Bieber: Trennte sich Selena wegen Rihanna-Affäre? - WEB.DE​


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Feb. 2013)

Wer Hatte eine Afähre mit Rihanna? Justin oder Selena


----------



## Sachse (7 Feb. 2013)

so was gehört in die Promi-News Ecke 

back to topic: happy010


----------



## krawutz (8 Feb. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Wer Hatte eine Afähre mit Rihanna? Justin oder Selena



Beide. Zur gleichen Zeit.


----------

